# ACS Skills Assessment



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

I soon need to redo my Skills Assessment for ACS.
Does any of you know if the years they deduct of your experience to match an Australian degree can be taken from your experience more than 10 years ago?

In my previous ACS assessment my overseas Master degree required 2 years of working experience to be equivalent to an Australian Bachelor degree (I know..). At that time it was taken from the years 2008-2009 and my skilled experiences started in 2010.

This time I am afraid it will be taken from 2010-2011 and skilled experience start to count from 2012, or does experience older than 10 years ago still count for this purpose?


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> I soon need to redo my Skills Assessment for ACS.
> 
> Does any of you know if the years they deduct of your experience to match an Australian degree can be taken from your experience more than 10 years ago?
> 
> ...




If you are reapplying for the assessment, it is pretty much the same as the last assessment. ACS review all the documents from the beginning as if you haven’t done the assessment before. It’s not that they will start deducting years since the last skill assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> I soon need to redo my Skills Assessment for ACS.
> Does any of you know if the years they deduct of your experience to match an Australian degree can be taken from your experience more than 10 years ago?
> 
> In my previous ACS assessment my overseas Master degree required 2 years of working experience to be equivalent to an Australian Bachelor degree (I know..). At that time it was taken from the years 2008-2009 and my skilled experiences started in 2010.
> ...


For your case, ACS will deduct 2 years from the last 10 years or 4 from your total experience, whichever gives you earlier skill meeting date.
So, you can do the math.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks for your responses.

Applying in March 2019, it seems like ACS will then deduct 2009/3 to 2011/3 and set the start date for skilled experience to 2011/3.

However, let's say I receive an invite two years later on 2021/3, will they then count the skilled employment from ACS set start date or look at the last 10 years minus 2 from the visa lodgement date?

I am right on the limit so it is important to understand exactly where the line is drawn.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> Applying in March 2019, it seems like ACS will then deduct 2009/3 to 2011/3 and set the start date for skilled experience to 2011/3.
> 
> ...


First, ACS assessment is valid only for two years.
For points, DHA considers only the last 10 years of your experience, i.e. even if ACS says you have 20 years of relevant experience, only last 10 years of your experience will fetch you the points.
DHA doesn't deduct any years from the relevant experience, just that only last 10 years of ACS assessed 'relevant experience' will be considered.
And once you receive the invite, it doesn't matter how many points you have from then.


----------



## tron (Jan 12, 2019)

*ACS Skills Assessment points claim*

Hello guys,
I did by skill assessment by ACS in 2017. I am not sure that can I claim 5 points, 1 year of Australian experience from June 2017 to till date as I am in the same company Alectro which is Jan 2019 for migration or not?

-------------------------------ACS assessment----------------------------------------------

*Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Engineering) from University of Mumbai completed
May 2014 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing.
The following employment after May 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/14 - 01/15 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: Associate Web Developer
Employer: Media.Net Software Services (India) Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA
Dates: 11/15 - 05/17 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: Developer Programmer
Employer: Alectro Pty Ltd
Country: AUSTRALIA*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

tron said:


> Hello guys,
> I did by skill assessment by ACS in 2017. I am not sure that can I claim 5 points, 1 year of Australian experience from June 2017 to till date as I am in the same company Alectro which is Jan 2019 for migration or not?
> 
> -------------------------------ACS assessment----------------------------------------------
> ...


Yes, you can claim 5 points for Au experience.


----------



## tron (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks luvjd


----------



## tron (Jan 12, 2019)

luvjd said:


> Yes, you can claim 5 points for Au experience.


Do I have to do skill assessment from ACS again in order to claim points?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

tron said:


> Do I have to do skill assessment from ACS again in order to claim points?


If you are in the same company and your duties remain the same, you don't need to.


----------



## tron (Jan 12, 2019)

luvjd said:


> If you are in the same company and your duties remain the same, you don't need to.


Thank you luvjd that cleared my doubt.


----------



## Legolife (Feb 18, 2019)

*Legolife*

During my first ACS skills assessment, I didn't submit one of my job experience (company A) details (~2 years) because I thought the other experiences should be sufficient. Now, I received my results and noticed that they have removed 2 years from my total 6 years of relevant experience. How do I request for ACS to reconsider my application to include company A? I'm working on getting the statutory declaration from my manager from company A.

Please advise.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Legolife said:


> During my first ACS skills assessment, I didn't submit one of my job experience (company A) details (~2 years) because I thought the other experiences should be sufficient. Now, I received my results and noticed that they have removed 2 years from my total 6 years of relevant experience. How do I request for ACS to reconsider my application to include company A? I'm working on getting the statutory declaration from my manager from company A.
> 
> Please advise.


You have to file a review application. See 'After your assessment' section of *Migration Skills Assessment - FAQS*


----------



## Legolife (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks. This is very helpful.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks all for your answers and discussions.

I have one more query, on one of my reference letters there is only address to the company but no direct contact/phone number to the manager who signed it.

Will ACS still accept this or will I have to redo it?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> Thanks all for your answers and discussions.
> 
> I have one more query, on one of my reference letters there is only address to the company but no direct contact/phone number to the manager who signed it.
> 
> Will ACS still accept this or will I have to redo it?


Does it have the company's email and phone number?
In my case, two out of three companies reference letters only had the company phone number and email, not the contact details of the person who signed them.
Having said that, if possible it is always good to have the contact details of the person who signed it.


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

*ACS Assessment Time*

Hello Everyone,

I have applied for an renewal submitting documents for the recent 2 years experience, as my ACS got expired last month. How many weeks does it take in the recent times for the ACS assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rnaveenbe said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for an renewal submitting documents for the recent 2 years experience, as my ACS got expired last month. How many weeks does it take in the recent times for the ACS assessment?


It’s very fast

In 2 weeks you should have your assessment 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> Thanks all for your answers and discussions.
> 
> I have one more query, on one of my reference letters there is only address to the company but no direct contact/phone number to the manager who signed it.
> 
> Will ACS still accept this or will I have to redo it?


ACS will accept it but DHA may not

Get your assessment done on this reference letter, but in due course get it changed to include your salary and the contact number of the person signing it

Cheers


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

NB said:


> It’s very fast
> 
> In 2 weeks you should have your assessment
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. Also another thing I would like to know, in my employer reference letter the company has mentioned "Full time" and not specifically as(40 hrs/ week) which is mentioned in the Employment Reference sample. Will this be a problem when ACS is doing the assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rnaveenbe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Also another thing I would like to know, in my employer reference letter the company has mentioned "Full time" and not specifically as(40 hrs/ week) which is mentioned in the Employment Reference sample. Will this be a problem when ACS is doing the assessment?


Full time is not good enough
Hours have to be mentioned 

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

rnaveenbe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Also another thing I would like to know, in my employer reference letter the company has mentioned "Full time" and not specifically as(40 hrs/ week) which is mentioned in the Employment Reference sample. Will this be a problem when ACS is doing the assessment?


I just wrote full time and had no issues.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> I just wrote full time and had no issues.


You may have got away with it
But that doesn’t mean it’s not required

The rules say that it has to mention the hours worked

Cheers


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

I needed some advice, I was thinking of moving jobs but am worried about my ACS assessment. (Offshore)

I got my acs assessment for 263111 (3 years exp) which gives me 5 points. This year in July I finish 4 years. So I'm kinda fed up of my sys admin job and want to move into cloud tech. 

Should I wait here till I complete 5 years and get 10 points for ACS or just move and get reassessed with a gap? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> I needed some advice, I was thinking of moving jobs but am worried about my ACS assessment. (Offshore)
> 
> I got my acs assessment for 263111 (3 years exp) which gives me 5 points. This year in July I finish 4 years. So I'm kinda fed up of my sys admin job and want to move into cloud tech.
> 
> ...


1 year is a long time
That’s a decision only you can take

ACS will have no problem in assessment even if there is a gap between employment 

Cheers


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

NB said:


> You may have got away with it
> But that doesn’t mean it’s not required
> 
> The rules say that it has to mention the hours worked
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for your reply! I did request to mention the (hrs/week), however for my employer they would preferably mention Full time (as per the standard template). It would be tough to get a new employer reference letter again. If I get away with the ACS assessment, will this be a issue when I submit the same letter to DHA when I lodge for Visa or ACS assessment would be enough ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rnaveenbe said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your reply! I did request to mention the (hrs/week), however for my employer they would preferably mention Full time (as per the standard template). It would be tough to get a new employer reference letter again. If I get away with the ACS assessment, will this be a issue when I submit the same letter to DHA when I lodge for Visa or ACS assessment would be enough ?


ACS assessment is not the final authority 

The CO will decide whether the assessment is correct or not

If ACS accepts it, then maybe you can convince the co to do an employment verification is case he is very suspicious 

But the chances of that happening are low

Cheers


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

NB said:


> 1 year is a long time
> 
> That’s a decision only you can take
> 
> ...


I'd rather get my 10 points at this rate. Thanks NB

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## alokaussie (Apr 14, 2019)

I have also received my ACS report. They deducted almost 3 years from my experience.
Unfortunately for my current job they did not consider the date of joining, instead they stated that the relevant exp starts from 4 months after the date of joining.

Employer name: Some company
start date: Dec 2010
end date: till date

ACS consideration date: June 2011
ACS report issue date: 22nd May 2019

Option A: Now, if I consider the experience from June 2011 till the ACS report issued on date, my experience is less than 8 years. 

Option B: if I consider from June 2011 till date (29 May 2019), the exp will be 8+ years.

I want to know will they consider the option A or option B. So that I will begin with the EOI process accordingly. Because if I go with option A, my points are not sufficient to apply.

Pls guide.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alokaussie said:


> I have also received my ACS report. They deducted almost 3 years from my experience.
> Unfortunately for my current job they did not consider the date of joining, instead they stated that the relevant exp starts from 4 months after the date of joining.
> 
> Employer name: Some company
> ...


Give the exact words which ACS said about date for claiming points 
From June 2011, you are working in the same company without any gap ?

Cheers


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

*ACS Assessment*

Hi,
My previous Assessment was done by the agent, I have the access to ACS portal as well.

I submitted documents for renewal of ACS assessment as the prev one got expired. I received an email from the Assessor yesterday and they are asking for the salary slips and the bank statement.

I have submitted the payslips to the agent previously but I cannot see them on the portal. I believe that the portal is the only medium for him to submit.

Payslips are not there.. Can I assume that he did not submit them? 
What are the other ways that I can see what he has submitted?


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

Hi, 

In my new ACS letter, it has been mentioned as below,

The following employment after 30 August 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261312 (Developer Programmer).

So this means I can mark my experience from "31 August 2014" as relevant experience and that would be correct or not? Last time when I did the assessment in Feb 2017, it was just mentioned as "employment after after August 2014" is considered to equate to work at an opportunity and I had marked experience starting from 01-Sep-2014 as relevant experience.

Your clear response would be really helpful. Thank you! 

Kind regards,
Naveen


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rnaveenbe said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my new ACS letter, it has been mentioned as below,
> 
> ...


of course, would be correct.


----------



## rnaveenbe (May 26, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

*What is the current assessment timelines for ACS*

Hi,

Does anyone know what is the approximate timeline for ACS assessment in recent months? I reapplied for ACS to claim points for onshore experience. After 4 days of submission it shows CO verifying the documents.

Thanks,
Devendra


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

devendravelegandla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what is the approximate timeline for ACS assessment in recent months? I reapplied for ACS to claim points for onshore experience. After 4 days of submission it shows CO verifying the documents.
> 
> ...


Hi Devendra,

Some people got theirs in 3-4 weeks recently.


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

devendravelegandla said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what is the approximate timeline for ACS assessment in recent months? I reapplied for ACS to claim points for onshore experience. After 4 days of submission it shows CO verifying the documents.
> 
> ...


Almost 30 days


----------



## mohit2019 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I am a newcomer here and I am thinking to apply for ACS skill assessment. I have gone through various threads and have gathered the info for skill assessment. However, I have the following doubt:
As per the ACS guideline (sep 2019) they now also need the proof of paid employment. Out of given 4 support documents options, we have to provide two. For which, I am thinking to provide: i) 1st and last salary slips(for all employers) 
ii) Form 16 of the 1st and last year

Now the problem is both of the above documents are system generated(downloaded from online portal) and hence no lawyer is willing to notarize them.

How can I proceed in this scenario? Please guide me.

Many thanks.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

mohit2019 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a newcomer here and I am thinking to apply for ACS skill assessment. I have gone through various threads and have gathered the info for skill assessment. However, I have the following doubt:
> As per the ACS guideline (sep 2019) they now also need the proof of paid employment. Out of given 4 support documents options, we have to provide two. For which, I am thinking to provide: i) 1st and last salary slips(for all employers)
> ...


As per my understanding, you don't need to notarize the documents as per new guidelines.


----------



## mohit2019 (Sep 24, 2019)

kunsal said:


> As per my understanding, you don't need to notarize the documents as per new guidelines.


Thanks mate.  That's indeed is a good news. I just need to sure that it is so. 

Is there anyone who have recently send the docs without attested and got a positive result?


----------



## mohit2019 (Sep 24, 2019)

To help out guys who are now planning to go for ACS assessment, I have confirmed it from ACS itself and they no longer need certified copies.

Their reply :
_
Thank you for your email.

We no longer require certified copies of documentation for assessment under the new Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants 

Documentation must be provided as clear colour copies._


----------



## mohit2019 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Where do we need to submit our CV? I see no option to upload it. The ACS application guide says:
Resume/Curriculum Vitae – upload in your personal documents section
In Personal Detail section there is only option to upload Passport/BirthCertificate. 

1) Is there any other section with name = Personal Documents? ( I cant find it)
2) Or, Should I upload it with the passport only? I tried it though, and then the name of the uploaded resume becomes : N-Applicant_Passport_Resume.pdf which is looking weird to me. Hence my question.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## n8c8 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I plan to apply for the ACS assessment and I'm not sure which qualification should I choose.
How does the ACS decide if the subject which I had at University corresponds to the subject in the ICT Unit?
By name or the other way maybe?
For example, if I check the correlation between the list of subjects in my diploma and ICT Units listed for the Developer Programmer, I have only 5 which have the same name, but at the same time, I have 8 other subjects which were with the same meaning, as listed in the ICT Units but with the different name.
Unfortunately, in the ICT Units is no detailed description for each subject to find out more about it.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

n8c8 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I plan to apply for the ACS assessment and I'm not sure which qualification should I choose.
> How does the ACS decide if the subject which I had at University corresponds to the subject in the ICT Unit?
> ...


You primarily choose the Anzsco code based on your experience and not your education

Cheers


----------



## mohit2019 (Sep 24, 2019)

mohit2019 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Where do we need to submit our CV? I see no option to upload it. The ACS application guide says:
> Resume/Curriculum Vitae – upload in your personal documents section
> ...


Anyone? Please??


----------



## n8c8 (Oct 18, 2019)

NB said:


> You primarily choose the Anzsco code based on your experience and not your education
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the prompt answer.

Regarding experience, I could choose from the 3 different occupations (Analyst Programmer, Developer Programmer,
Software and Application Programmer), but the main question is how could I check if they will take 2 or 4 years from my experience?
I know there is a 33% and 65% rule, but how they decide if the subject is in the ICT Units list or not?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

n8c8 said:


> Thanks NB for the prompt answer.
> 
> Regarding experience, I could choose from the 3 different occupations (Analyst Programmer, Developer Programmer,
> Software and Application Programmer), but the main question is how could I check if they will take 2 or 4 years from my experience?
> I know there is a 33% and 65% rule, but how they decide if the subject is in the ICT Units list or not?


Which course did you do and from where ?
Try to give maximum possible information when you ask a question instead of being cryptic 

Cheers


----------



## n8c8 (Oct 18, 2019)

NB said:


> Which course did you do and from where ?
> Try to give maximum possible information when you ask a question instead of being cryptic
> 
> Cheers


OK.

University's name is the State University of Moldova. (Republic of Moldova)
The course name is Informatica(Field of training - Computer Science).
Unfortunately, I could not post the link to the document with the list of subjects, but you 
could easily find it by googling "PlanuriStudii Informatica 202017 pdf" the first link.
It's in Romanian, but quite similar to English.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi all, I'm going to apply for ACS skill assessment. I worked in 3 companies from 2008 - 2012. For the first company, I have enough payment evidence. For the 2nd and 3rd companies, I can only provide 1 payment evidence for each while ACS requires at least 2 payment evidence. Is only 1 payment evidence acceptable for ACS skill assessment? And I'm currently working as a Software Programmer for a company in Australia (company A). My manager also has other companies (B, C...). I signed the contract with company A but the name of the employer on my payslip and my tax return is B. I'm going to get the employment reference from my company (A). However, when applying for ACS SA, how can I explain the mismatch of employer names on my payslips and on employment reference. Any suggestion for this situation, please? Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

n8c8 said:


> OK.
> 
> University's name is the State University of Moldova. (Republic of Moldova)
> The course name is Informatica(Field of training - Computer Science).
> ...


How many years course?

Cheers


----------



## n8c8 (Oct 18, 2019)

NB said:


> How many years course?
> 
> Cheers


3 years.

Bachelor's Degree in the Bologna Process.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## n8c8 (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi NB,

Is there any algorithm for matching subjects from the diploma with the subjects listed in the ICT?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

n8c8 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Is there any algorithm for matching subjects from the diploma with the subjects listed in the ICT?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Not that I am aware of
If you have both the lists , you can try to match them manually 

Cheers


----------



## mohit2019 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi Guys,

May I know how long does ACS take these days usually to provide the assessment report. I know it depends on case to case and documentation. But still what is the avg. trend?

My Timelines:
Application submitted: 21st Oct 2019
Status (as of today) : With Assessor


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohit2019 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> May I know how long does ACS take these days usually to provide the assessment report. I know it depends on case to case and documentation. But still what is the avg. trend?
> 
> ...


I think it’s 6-8 weeks currently

Cheers


----------



## mohit2019 (Sep 24, 2019)

Just got my ACS skill assessment result.
Outcome: 261313 - Approved.
Total time taken by ACS: 28 days

Thanks @NB.
Next step is to comprehend the new visa rule changes to lodge an EOI. Can someone point me to some good links to help me with the next steps?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohit2019 said:


> Just got my ACS skill assessment result.
> Outcome: 261313 - Approved.
> Total time taken by ACS: 28 days
> 
> ...


You just follow Skillselect 
It’s pretty straightforward 
Just make sure that you get all your dates correct and don’t mix up the month and date
Mark all the experience not allowed by ACS as non relevant 

If you are stuck or have doubts at any point, ask

Cheers


----------



## mohit2019 (Sep 24, 2019)

NB said:


> You just follow Skillselect
> It’s pretty straightforward
> Just make sure that you get all your dates correct and don’t mix up the month and date
> Mark all the experience not allowed by ACS as non relevant
> ...


Thanks. I have posted a few of my doubts here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...88562-education-section-eoi.html#post14991786


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi all
I am a Pakistani applicant , Already have positive skill assessment but now according to new rule need to submit things again. I am really very worried if you please help me , i will be very gratefull.

1- my bank statement showing credit deposits as i my company gave us cheque rather transfers. so do not know if acs will accept this as they want to see name cited.

2- in case of tax official documents , do they need yearly certificate from tax office or they need complete copy of tax returns..

i will appriciate all the help and specially if some one has done recently positive result..


much regards


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

This might be a repeated question from past.... but can anyone suggest any tool to reduce the pdf file size and retain 300dpi quality as suggested by ACS, my brother has 10 years worth of single company experience to merge in one PDF.. 
Any suggestions on completing this task... please advise


----------



## Readytofly (Jan 21, 2020)

I have a query, do we need to provide an explanation from your employer on official company letterhead as to why an employment reference letter cannot be provided if previous and current employer are not willing to provide reference letters. I don't think this possible to get from employer. What would be the workaround?


----------



## jags007 (Jan 13, 2020)

addy101 said:


> This might be a repeated question from past.... but can anyone suggest any tool to reduce the pdf file size and retain 300dpi quality as suggested by ACS, my brother has 10 years worth of single company experience to merge in one PDF..
> Any suggestions on completing this task... please advise



You can use 'Free PDF compressor' tool ( google it online) as I used the same one to reduce the size of PDF by almost 75 pc.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Ok now some real help needed.. as I mentioned my brother's experience is more than 10 years in one company i.e. 2006-till date, we have done everything to fit all those documents in single PDF but the size of 3mb doesn't seems to be achievable..
Is it advisable to not submit few years of docs given that they deduct initial years experience or has anyone submitted the doc with size more than prescribed and got positive assessment... Does ACS have any exceptions for these cases or shall we email them about this as it seems difficult to reduce that much.. please advise guys, can't let things go away just bcoz of this reason.. please share your thoughts


----------



## Readytofly (Jan 21, 2020)

Readytofly said:


> I have a query, do we need to provide an explanation from your employer on official company letterhead as to why an employment reference letter cannot be provided if previous and current employer are not willing to provide reference letters. I don't think this possible to get from employer. What would be the workaround?


friends please advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Readytofly said:


> I have a query, do we need to provide an explanation from your employer on official company letterhead as to why an employment reference letter cannot be provided if previous and current employer are not willing to provide reference letters. I don't think this possible to get from employer. What would be the workaround?


Most applicants get away with submitting the SD only
But if the CO asks for it specifically, then there is no workaround

Cheers


----------



## sureshkapisetty (May 16, 2017)

Hi Mohit,
Need your inputs for submitting ACS skill assessment documents.


----------



## sandy2810 (Jun 25, 2015)

The dilemma I am facing is how to provide 2 paid evidences for all the experiences I am claiming. 

1st company - 2008-2013
2nd company - 2013-2015
3rd Company - 2015 till date.

I am based in Middle East and we do not have TAX on salaries. Never maintained paid slips for previous 2 companies and the current company also does not have its name stated on the pay slips. So technically paid slip and tax as paid evidence is out of equation.

Bank statement for the current and 2nd company does not mention the companies name and retrieving bank statements from the bank for my 1st company is an extremely costly affair, considering that I don't have an account there anymore and its dating back 10 years.

Only evidence I can provide is Medical insurance card for the current company and experience certificates for all companies stating my salary. I wonder how ACS would assess such a situation and what other options I have.

Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandy2810 said:


> The dilemma I am facing is how to provide 2 paid evidences for all the experiences I am claiming.
> 
> 1st company - 2008-2013
> 2nd company - 2013-2015
> ...


Drop an email to help ACS and ask
But the bigger problem may come in convincing DHA that your employment is genuine 
Will you be able to get a reference letter from all 3 employers ?



Cheers


----------



## sandy2810 (Jun 25, 2015)

NB said:


> Drop an email to help ACS and ask
> But the bigger problem may come in convincing DHA that your employment is genuine
> Will you be able to get a reference letter from all 3 employers ?
> 
> ...


I do have reference letters from all the 3 employers. Only hurdle for me is 2 paid evidences.


----------



## simba87 (Feb 6, 2019)

In same boat.. my query is same that how to provide proof of payment if doesn't have salary in account or got it as cash


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

I have applied for ACS renewal and I wanted to know if the DOE changes when I update my EOI with new ACS results and I dont have any points change for the same

Regards,
Viji.


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

*ACS reapplication*

Do we need to upload bank statements also in which salary is credited ? or only salary slips from company would be sufficient?


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> I have applied for ACS renewal and I wanted to know if the DOE changes when I update my EOI with new ACS results and I dont have any points change for the same
> 
> Regards,
> Viji.


Can someone pls clarify this?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> I have applied for ACS renewal and I wanted to know if the DOE changes when I update my EOI with new ACS results and I dont have any points change for the same
> 
> Regards,
> Viji.





Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Can someone pls clarify this?


DOE won't change in this case.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

cjindal90 said:


> Do we need to upload bank statements also in which salary is credited ? or only salary slips from company would be sufficient?


Only salary slips alone won't suffice. Look for "Payment Evidence" in the ACS official guidelines: pdf link: *SkillsAssessmentGuidelinesforApplicants.pdf*


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

KeeDa said:


> Vijayalakshmi V said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied for ACS renewal and I wanted to know if the DOE changes when I update my EOI with new ACS results and I dont have any points change for the same
> ...


Thanks for the reply.. I just wanted to confirm because I have received my NAATI scores that increased my points to 80.. yet I am waiting for my ACS renewal results and am in the confusion to update my points now or to wait until the ACS results..

So if I am not wrong I can create an EOI with 80 points now and update my ACS results later which will not change my DOE correct?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Thanks for the reply.. I just wanted to confirm because I have received my NAATI scores that increased my points to 80.. yet I am waiting for my ACS renewal results and am in the confusion to update my points now or to wait until the ACS results..
> 
> So if I am not wrong I can create an EOI with 80 points now and update my ACS results later which will not change my DOE correct?


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

NB said:


> Vijayalakshmi V said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply.. I just wanted to confirm because I have received my NAATI scores that increased my points to 80.. yet I am waiting for my ACS renewal results and am in the confusion to update my points now or to wait until the ACS results..
> ...


Thank you..

Regards,
Viji


----------



## sankar7047 (Jan 24, 2020)

As per the December changes in Assessment guidelines, "7.4 - Statutory declarations and Affidavits will require an explanation from the employer on official company letterhead as to why an employment reference letter cannot be provided" 

I don't think we can get this from the current employer. Did anyone faced this situation and is there any alternative for this?


----------



## Ashita (Mar 17, 2020)

*ACS Skills assessment*

Hello. 

I had applied for ACS skills assessment. 

I have my Masters degree in Information Technology. I majored in Networking. 

I am worked as a Business Analyst for a year with a lot of different roles. Including development. 

I applied for systems analyst occupation. I don't have any prior experience after my bachelors. So i had to get my masters assessed with my work experience. 

I received my assessment as negative because I have not done any units in business analyst in my masters course. 

I understand that. However, i would like to know if i can apply for the skills assessment for the same dates, with some roles and responsibilities as a developer.? I don't have any other work experience and can't wait until next year, as my visa expires. So what would be your thoughts on this? Has anyone else experienced the same thing before?

Cheers,
A****a


----------



## lynhea (Jan 20, 2020)

If you have enough developer experience, sure.


----------



## Ashita (Mar 17, 2020)

lynhea said:


> If you have enough developer experience, sure.


Oh okay. But wouldn't that question the credibility of my work experience? For the same period i.e. May - April , i will show my work ex as both system analyst and developer?


----------



## lynhea (Jan 20, 2020)

Please read the ACS guidelines on what job code your degree / units relates to and whether that matches your occupation or not. If it doesn't, don't waste your money.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

A****a said:


> Oh okay. But wouldn't that question the credibility of my work experience? For the same period i.e. May - April , i will show my work ex as both system analyst and developer?


You will have to use existing reference letter and can't use new one to keep things consistent so if that allows you to claim developer role then sure. Like suggested earlier, go through developer roles and responsibilities mentioned in the ACS guidance document and see if you fit the criteria or not using your reference letters outlining your job. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashita (Mar 17, 2020)

mail2notif said:


> You will have to use existing reference letter and can't use new one to keep things consistent so if that allows you to claim developer role then sure. Like suggested earlier, go through developer roles and responsibilities mentioned in the ACS guidance document and see if you fit the criteria or not using your reference letters outlining your job.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response. Appreciate it. However, can i make some changes into my existing reference letter to accommodate roles and responsibilities of a developer?

Cheers,
A****a


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

A****a said:


> Thank you for your response. Appreciate it. However, can i make some changes into my existing reference letter to accommodate roles and responsibilities of a developer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically you can but it won't replace the existing letter so case officer can see both and the difference and that would make things bit suspicious. So I would say don't go this path now. 

Only for your latest job role you can pull this off if your role has changed or not as you can justify it with additional roles and responsibilities. For previous submitted I don't think it would be wise and trouble free. Wait for senior folks to respond if they have any better suggestions. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A****a said:


> Thank you for your response. Appreciate it. However, can i make some changes into my existing reference letter to accommodate roles and responsibilities of a developer?
> 
> Cheers,
> A****a


If you change 20-25% of the reference letter that shouldn’t be a problem
The best option would be to add more duties but not remove any old ones 
But anything more then that, would raise doubts

Cheers


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hi, I have gone through ACS 1 year ago. But after that i came to work in Singapore. Normally in Singapore as i'm aware companies don't provide service letters for their employees. 

So is there any method to prove work experience in Singapore for ACS? Work visa details and company offer letter will be sufficient?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rotti404 said:


> Hi, I have gone through ACS 1 year ago. But after that i came to work in Singapore. Normally in Singapore as i'm aware companies don't provide service letters for their employees.
> 
> So is there any method to prove work experience in Singapore for ACS? Work visa details and company offer letter will be sufficient?


Nope
If you can’t get a reference letter, then you have to get a statutory declaration from your manager , team leader or worst case colleague 
Go through the latest ACS guidelines carefully as a lot has changed In documents required since you last got assessed

Cheers


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> If you can’t get a reference letter, then you have to get a statutory declaration from your manager , team leader or worst case colleague
> Go through the latest ACS guidelines carefully as a lot has changed In documents required since you last got assessed
> 
> Cheers


Hi, thank you very much for the clarification


----------



## mhasan1989 (Jun 1, 2020)

*BANK STATEMENTS for ACS SKILL*

Hi Everone,

I am applying for my ACS skill assessment. I have a question related to the bank statements. I am working in UAE and all the banks not showing the employer's name in the statements from where the salary credited from.

As ACS guidelines saying that the statement should show the employer's name in the statements.

Is there anyone who faced the same problem with statements who did the ACS assessment recently in 2020, or there is no problem ar any workarounds.

Thankslane:


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

cjindal90 said:


> Do we need to upload bank statements also in which salary is credited ? or only salary slips from company would be sufficient?


At least two from the following list of possible payment evidences, see attached


----------



## JBWarrior (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi,

Can you please tell me the current processing time for ACS skill assessment?

I have applied on June 4th 2020.

Thanks.


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

That's what has happened with me. I got all reference letters changed and filed new acs assessment and it was negative. I filed appeal which also got rejected.
Please suggest what should I do. All letters are genuine, given from employers but ACS is not ready to listen anything.
Please help.



NB said:


> A****a said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your response. Appreciate it. However, can i make some changes into my existing reference letter to accommodate roles and responsibilities of a developer?
> ...


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> That's what has happened with me. I got all reference letters changed and filed new acs assessment and it was negative. I filed appeal which also got rejected.
> Please suggest what should I do. All letters are genuine, given from employers but ACS is not ready to listen anything.
> Please help.


What was their reason for providing you with negative outcome?


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi,
As per them, there were significant changes between old and new letters.
Even in appeal, they didn't do anything. ACS should have checked and did verification before making a decision.


mustafa01 said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> > That's what has happened with me. I got all reference letters changed and filed new acs assessment and it was negative. I filed appeal which also got rejected.
> ...


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Hi,
> As per them, there were significant changes between old and new letters.
> Even in appeal, they didn't do anything. ACS should have checked and did verification before making a decision.


Significant changes does not mean by default ACS will give a negative outcome. ACS is well aware that HR/Managers/etc designations changes. Can you write the exact statement they provided with negative outcome letter?


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

The senior assessor finds the new reference le�ers are not merely providing clarification of the roles but is substantially at variance with the document that you have supplied before. In order to address this anomaly,
the assessor has decided to rely upon the original reference letters or references that were prepared most closely to the time of the employment.
------------------------------------------------------
This was mentioned in the Appeal letter. They are just morons with no technical knowledge. I am damn sure that 80% of the duties mentioned are matching with the nominated Anzsco code. All processes and guidelines were followed with no copy-paste. 



mustafa01 said:


> Significant changes does not mean by default ACS will give a negative outcome. ACS is well aware that HR/Managers/etc designations changes. Can you write the exact statement they provided with negative outcome letter?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> The senior assessor finds the new reference le�ers are not merely providing clarification of the roles but is substantially at variance with the document that you have supplied before. In order to address this anomaly,
> the assessor has decided to rely upon the original reference letters or references that were prepared most closely to the time of the employment.
> ------------------------------------------------------
> This was mentioned in the Appeal letter. They are just morons with no technical knowledge. I am damn sure that 80% of the duties mentioned are matching with the nominated Anzsco code. All processes and guidelines were followed with no copy-paste.


Lately, ACS assessment has become one of the tough nuts to crack but if applicants can provide enough evidence and the documents mentioned in their checklist it should be suffice. During the appeals process, did you try to explain why the letters were different with variations in responsibilities?


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes, I've explained that as I was handling multiple roles so I requested my employers to give revised letters. All of them are genuine and can be verified.
Informed them before filing the appeal too.
5 days over after appeal results, have already sent them that I don't agree with appeal results, no response from them.



mustafa01 said:


> Gadget Guru said:
> 
> 
> > The senior assessor finds the new reference le�ers are not merely providing clarification of the roles but is substantially at variance with the document that you have supplied before. In order to address this anomaly,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gadget Guru said:


> Yes, I've explained that as I was handling multiple roles so I requested my employers to give revised letters. All of them are genuine and can be verified.
> Informed them before filing the appeal too.
> 5 days over after appeal results, have already sent them that I don't agree with appeal results, no response from them.


There are so many applicants committing frauds that genuine applicants like you also get treated with suspicion 
There is nothing that you can now do about it as far as I can see
You have exhausted all avenues if ACS doesn’t respond to your emails

Cheers


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

NB said:


> There are so many applicants committing frauds that genuine applicants like you also get treated with suspicion
> There is nothing that you can now do about it as far as I can see
> You have exhausted all avenues if ACS doesn’t respond to your emails
> 
> Cheers


I think he apply for ACS once again after 1 year I guess with fresh application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopalreddy said:


> I think he apply for ACS once again after 1 year I guess with fresh application.


Even then he will have to link his old application to the current and the same issue will arise

Cheers


----------



## Gadget Guru (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi,

Can you suggest any alternative? Has anyone faced this issue earlier?



NB said:


> gopalreddy said:
> 
> 
> > I think he apply for ACS once again after 1 year I guess with fresh application.
> ...


----------



## way2ashish (Jul 4, 2020)

*ACS skill assessment*

Dear All,

I am new to this forum. Please help me with queries.

1. To submit the skill assessment with ACS, I found that the reference letters hold a very important significance. Since I am not using the services of any agent, can u please help me with the format .

2. I have 13 years of experience in which latest 4 years is into IT Project Management, 6 years was into Testing and before that 3 years as Software Engineer. Now I am not sure under which occupation I should apply to get the maximum points.


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

hi guys is there a thread for people who are waiting on acs assessment results?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

samy25 said:


> hi guys is there a thread for people who are waiting on acs assessment results?


It a not such a big issue or delay that it would warrant a separate thread
ACS is very efficient and you will have your results is 5-6 weeks
You have to be patient 
You are just at the first step of a very very long journey

Cheers


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

How long is ACS assessment valid for secondary applicant?

Is it also 02 years or 03? Heard somewhere that for secondary applicant, it is valid for 03 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thepatriot64 said:


> How long is ACS assessment valid for secondary applicant?
> 
> Is it also 02 years or 03? Heard somewhere that for secondary applicant, it is valid for 03 years.


Nope
It’s 2 years for everyone 
Immigration is a money spinning enterprise for those connected to it 

Cheers


----------



## Akhtar-Aus (Jan 16, 2021)

mhasan1989 said:


> *BANK STATEMENTS for ACS SKILL*
> 
> Hi Everone,
> 
> ...


Hi mhasan1989,
I have same issue like you. Is your issue sorted out ? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.

"There is no income Tax/Superannuation applied in UAE and due to some Bank policies, UAE Banks don't mention Employer name in the Statement for salary."

Regards,
Akhtar


----------



## Akhtar-Aus (Jan 16, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

Have anyone faced the below issue, Please advise.

I have 6+ years of experience in *IT* in Qatar and UAE. My ACS assessment result came few days back as "
Your skills have been assessed to be unsuitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 262112 (ICT Security
Specialist) due to Insufficient Payment Evidence". In Dubai there is no Income tax or Superannuation applied on employee. Moreover, Banks don't mention Employer's name in Bank statements for Salary transfer so I could submit whatever was possible for payment evidence such as Salary Slip, Salary Certificate, Bank Statement which only mention Salary but no Employer's name, Ministry of Labor's Employment contract mentioning my salary structure, a letter from my company which states that my salary is being transferred to the same account but these documents were not sufficient for Assessor. Is there anyone who faced similar issue and got some work around to successfully get positive response from ACS? Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akhtar-Aus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Have anyone faced the below issue, Please advise.
> 
> ...


Have you given a reference letter or statutory declaration ?
Cheers


----------



## Akhtar-Aus (Jan 16, 2021)

NB said:


> Have you given a reference letter or statutory declaration ?
> Cheers


Yes, experience reference letter from all Employers is submitted as per ACS format.

Regards,
Faique


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akhtar-Aus said:


> Yes, experience reference letter from all Employers is submitted as per ACS format.
> 
> Regards,
> Faique


Check if the RnR is mentioned clearly and matches the Anzsco code 
Also it should not be a copy paste of the Anzsco description 
Cheers


----------



## Akhtar-Aus (Jan 16, 2021)

NB said:


> Check if the RnR is mentioned clearly and matches the Anzsco code
> Also it should not be a copy paste of the Anzsco description
> Cheers


Yes, it matches and assessor doesn't have any objection on that. Assessor sent me an email asking for only one more payment evidence before finalizing my assessment result. Bank statement with employer name was the only document which i couldn't arrange.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akhtar-Aus said:


> Yes, it matches and assessor doesn't have any objection on that. Assessor sent me an email asking for only one more payment evidence before finalizing my assessment result. Bank statement with employer name was the only document which i couldn't arrange.


You are in a tight spot
You can file a review or appeal stating that you are handicapped by the rules of the country as they don’t deduct income tax or social security and banks don’t mention the employers name 
Maybe they will consider 
Cheers


----------



## Akhtar-Aus (Jan 16, 2021)

NB said:


> You are in a tight spot
> You can file a review or appeal stating that you are handicapped by the rules of the country as they don’t deduct income tax or social security and banks don’t mention the employers name
> Maybe they will consider
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## SK Wolf (Jan 19, 2021)

Akhtar-Aus said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Have anyone faced the below issue, Please advise.
> 
> ...


Hey Akhtar,

I am from UAE as well and haven't had a problem with my skills assessment from VETASSESS. I may be judging too soon but, may be the documentation is not right. So for payment evidence, I provided payslips for every quarter of the year since the date I was employed. I also took a bank statement from the bank (stamped) and highlighted the salary entries against each payslip provided. Even my bank statement only says salary, however, this is not a problem.. In addition to this, I also gave my labor contract (from the Ministry of Labor).. Do check with your MARA agent if they filed the documents correctly as I see that you have given these documents too.. Also considering we are from the same geographical area, it is unlikely that they would reject for reasons associated with taxation..


----------



## SK Wolf (Jan 19, 2021)

NB said:


> You are in a tight spot
> You can file a review or appeal stating that you are handicapped by the rules of the country as they don’t deduct income tax or social security and banks don’t mention the employers name
> Maybe they will consider
> Cheers


@Akhtar-Aus.. an appeal or review is almost next to impossible to lead to positive results.. They have a very clearly structured documentation checklist and everything is black or white.. I suggest you reapply again after assessing what went wrong with your application.. All the best..


----------



## Akhtar-Aus (Jan 16, 2021)

SK Wolf said:


> Hey Akhtar,
> 
> I am from UAE as well and haven't had a problem with my skills assessment from VETASSESS. I may be judging too soon but, may be the documentation is not right. So for payment evidence, I provided payslips for every quarter of the year since the date I was employed. I also took a bank statement from the bank (stamped) and highlighted the salary entries against each payslip provided. Even my bank statement only says salary, however, this is not a problem.. In addition to this, I also gave my labor contract (from the Ministry of Labor).. Do check with your MARA agent if they filed the documents correctly as I see that you have given these a too.. Also considering we are from the same geographical area, it is unlikely that they would reject for reasons associated with taxation..


Thanks for your response. I have spoken to my agent and they are suggesting to go for review with some documents like an email from bank that they cant mention employer's name in the statement. I have access to my ACS portal and i checked all the documents once it was uploaded by my agency. Below is the response from Assessor.










Any advise will be appreciated. 

Regards,
Akhtar.


----------



## Akhtar-Aus (Jan 16, 2021)

SK Wolf said:


> Hey Akhtar,
> 
> I am from UAE as well and haven't had a problem with my skills assessment from VETASSESS. I may be judging too soon but, may be the documentation is not right. So for payment evidence, I provided payslips for every quarter of the year since the date I was employed. I also took a bank statement from the bank (stamped) and highlighted the salary entries against each payslip provided. Even my bank statement only says salary, however, this is not a problem.. In addition to this, I also gave my labor contract (from the Ministry of Labor).. Do check with your MARA agent if they filed the documents correctly as I see that you have given these a too.. Also considering we are from the same geographical area, it is unlikely that they would reject for reasons associated with taxation..


Thanks for your response. I have spoken to my agent and they are suggesting to go for review with some documents like an email from bank that they cant mention employer's name in the statement. I have access to my ACS portal and i checked all the documents once it was uploaded by my agency. Below is the response from Assessor.

View attachment 98947


Any advice will be appreciated. 

Regards,
Akhtar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akhtar-Aus said:


> Thanks for your response. I have spoken to my agent and they are suggesting to go for review with some documents like an email from bank that they cant mention employer's name in the statement. I have access to my ACS portal and i checked all the documents once it was uploaded by my agency. Below is the response from Assessor.
> 
> View attachment 98947
> 
> ...


Also emphasise that alternative options available to other applicants like tax and social security are not available to you as uae doesn’t have it
Have you spoken to your bank ? Maybe they can issue a certificate giving the employers name in separate email for the salary credits ?
Cheers


----------



## Aravindhank (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi,

I have applied for ACS in Jan 2019 and the results is below

*Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from Vellore Institute of Technology completed August 2008 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after January 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
*
Dates: 01/10 - 09/12 - 2 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Country: India

Dates: 09/12 - 07/17 - 4 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: Application Development Specialist
Country: India

Dates: 07/17 - 01/19 - 1 year(s) 6 month(s)
Position: Application Development Specialist
Country: Australia

*As the previous one expired on Jan 2021, I have applied the new one, but this time the results is as below

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology from Vellore Institute of Technology completed August 2008 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after 17 December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/10 - 09/12 - 2 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Country: India

Dates: 09/12 - 07/17 - 4 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: Application Development Specialist
Country: India

Dates: 07/17 - 01/19 - 1 year(s) 6 month(s)
Position: Application Development Specialist
Country: Australia

Dates: 01/19 - 10/20 - 1 year(s) 9 month(s)
Position: Application Development Specialist
Country: Australia

Due to this I am losing 5 points on the experience outside Australia. Can someone suggest is it worth going for a review/appeal considering last time the results are different from the current one.*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aravindhank said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACS in Jan 2019 and the results is below
> 
> ...


The assessment is correct
You have no grounds for appeal
ACS will deduct 2 years from the last 10 years of experience or 4 years from all experience, whichever gives a better date 
So 17 dec 2020 when you applied, the earliest skills met date is 17 dec 2012 after deducting 2 years from the last 10 years
Cheers


----------



## apps06 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi, I am going to apply for ACS assessment and i have 4 years and 8 months of experience. I have a few doubts.

1. Should I wait for next 4 months to reach 5 years of total experience? Or if I apply now, is it possible that my points will be increased accordingly after the completion of 5 years( without assessing it again at that time) ?

2.For payment evidence, I have the documents pay slips, bank statements and Form 16 with me. But I am planning to submit pay slips and bank statements. Should I submit all three documents including form 16 (just for being safe)?

3. And, in the bank statements, the salary credited is mentioned in a single line in the whole banking transaction list. So is it okay to submit that by highlighting it or something ? Or is there any salary slips we can get from the banks?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apps06 said:


> Hi, I am going to apply for ACS assessment and i have 4 years and 8 months of experience. I have a few doubts.
> 
> 1. Should I wait for next 4 months to reach 5 years of total experience? Or if I apply now, is it possible that my points will be increased accordingly after the completion of 5 years( without assessing it again at that time) ?
> 
> ...


1. As long as you are in the same company, job, designation, location and RNR you can claim points for experience even after the assessment 
2. Submit all 3
3. Highlight the salary credits
Cheers


----------



## apps06 (Jan 13, 2021)

NB said:


> 1. As long as you are in the same company, job, designation, location and RNR you can claim points for experience even after the assessment
> 2. Submit all 3
> 3. Highlight the salary credits
> Cheers


I joined a new company before two months, so that I am not having Form 16 with the new company's name. It will be generated coming March no? What I have for my new company is my pay slips and Bank Salary statements.

So, should I add anything other than the below docs?
1. Form 16s with only my older company's name (four consecutive years' Form 16s which were generated till last March)?
2. Pay slips of both company
3. Salary banks statements of both company



And thanks for your reply NB


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apps06 said:


> I joined a new company before two months, so that I am not having Form 16 with the new company's name. It will be generated coming March no? What I have for my new company is my pay slips and Bank Salary statements.
> 
> So, should I add anything other than the below docs?
> 1. Form 16s with only my older company's name (four consecutive years' Form 16s which were generated till last March)?
> ...


If you want to continue to claim points for experience after assessment also , you have to get the new job also assessed positively by ACS
See what evidence you can provide 
Cheers


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All,
Could you please clarify my doubt as I am about to assess my Australian work experience.
My query is related to the 'Roles & Responsibilities' letter for skill assessment.

I am an employee of an IT company called 'A', 
but I have been working as a contractor in another company called 'B' for the past 2 years.

In my contract, the name of 'B' company is mentioned on 'A' company letterhead, but I am getting a salary from company 'A' account.

For skill assessment, Could you please tell me from which company should I get the 'roles' & responsibility' letter?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> Could you please clarify my doubt as I am about to assess my Australian work experience.
> My query is related to the 'Roles & Responsibilities' letter for skill assessment.
> 
> ...


You are employed in Company A for all practical purposes as they are making the salary payments 
So the Reference letter has to be issued by them
You can get an additional reference letter from Company B , if they are willing to issue one, and attach it to the application in ACS 
Cheers


----------



## apps06 (Jan 13, 2021)

NB said:


> If you want to continue to claim points for experience after assessment also , you have to get the new job also assessed positively by ACS
> See what evidence you can provide
> Cheers


Sure. Thank you very much !


----------



## Akhtar-Aus (Jan 16, 2021)

NB said:


> Also emphasise that alternative options available to other applicants like tax and social security are not available to you as uae doesn’t have it
> Have you spoken to your bank ? Maybe they can issue a certificate giving the employers name in separate email for the salary credits ?
> Cheers


Thanks for your Advice NB. Usually how long it takes for the assessor to reply back to email. Its been 5 days since i have sent an email to my ACS Assessor but there is no response from tjem yet.

Regards 
Akhtar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akhtar-Aus said:


> Thanks for your Advice NB. Usually how long it takes for the assessor to reply back to email. Its been 5 days since i have sent an email to my ACS Assessor but there is no response from tjem yet.
> 
> Regards
> Akhtar


Hard to say
Help ACS generally replies in a day or 2
Cheers


----------



## Akhtar-Aus (Jan 16, 2021)

NB said:


> Hard to say
> Help ACS generally replies in a day or 2
> Cheers


 Thank You. I have gotten the reply from Assessor as below . Anyone who has similar experience and found any work around.

*My Email to assessor after negative assessment result:*

"ANZSCO Code 262112 (ICT Security Specialist).

Assessment Result: Negative/Unsuitable Due to Insufficient Payment Evidence.

I humbly request you to consider below points about my payment evidence and advise what alternative documents I can provide which will lead to positive assessment.

Income tax and superannuation are not applied in both countries U.A.E and Qatar.

Employment related insurance is not applicable and only health insurance card is provided for medical purposes.

In UAE and Qatar, Private Sector Companies transfer the salary through a process called WPS (wage protection system) which is enforced by the Ministry of human resources/Ministry of Labor and my bank (ADCB) follows the same. I had an email communication with my bank (attached along and Forwarded) requesting the employer's name in the bank statement and they wrote back that they don’t provide that information in the statement.

WPS Reference for more detail:

https://eservices.mohre.gov.ae/enetwasal/WPSDownload/UM_WPD_E250210.pdf

The documents we have uploaded to ACS portal as salary proofs are as below:

· *Pay slips

· Ministry of labor contract mentioning salary structure

· Salary certificate from the employer

· Salary transfer proof (to my bank account) from the employer

· Bank Statement - “Salary” mentioned (Employer’s name not mentioned)*

I would really appreciate if you could kindly advise me what other alternative documents could I provide to get a positive assessment for my work experience in Qatar and UAE.

Regards,"

*Reply from the Assessor:*

"Please refer below comments from the Assessor –
Employer Name 2 –
We require two types of payment evidence for each year of employment.
Employer 1 / Employer 2 –
Bank statements do not state the name of the employer, therefore is NOT accepted.

As per the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants -

Employment must be supported by payment evidence that meets our requirements as per the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants otherwise cannot be assessed.

Please note that there are no other alternatives other than what is stipulated in the guidelines.

If you would like to have additional documentation assessed you can lodge a Review application within 60 days of your result letter. Please refer to the ACS Review and Appeal Information for further information."

Guys Any help would be much appreciated.

Regards,
Akhtar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akhtar-Aus said:


> Thank You. I have gotten the reply from Assessor as below . Anyone who has similar experience and found any work around.
> 
> *My Email to assessor after negative assessment result:*
> 
> ...


I think the doors of ACS are firmly shut for you, Untill such time that they change their policy 
Even if you go for appeal or review, I don’t think you can get a positive assessment 
Cheers


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi @NB ,
I got Roles and responsibility letter in my company letterhead. Its a PDF document and Its having digital signature of HR. 

Shall I attach this PDF directly in ACS portal or Do I need to get notary attestation before upload?

Same case for pay slips. We receive payslip as a PDF through email. Should we get notary sign for payslips as well?

I heard that for getting notary sign, we need to provide original documents for verification. How this works if we have only PDF document?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ptepreparation said:


> Hi @NB ,
> I got Roles and responsibility letter in my company letterhead. Its a PDF document and Its having digital signature of HR.
> 
> Shall I attach this PDF directly in ACS portal or Do I need to get notary attestation before upload?
> ...


No documents whatsoever need to be notarised for ACS as well as dha
Just scan them in colour 
Cheers


----------



## Akhtar-Aus (Jan 16, 2021)

NB said:


> I think the doors of ACS are firmly shut for you, Untill such time that they change their policy
> Even if you go for appeal or review, I don’t think you can get a positive assessment
> Cheers


Hi
Does ACS need original document after the ACS assessment is done for any further procedure. Can someone explain what is procedure once assessment is done.

Regards,
Ak


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akhtar-Aus said:


> Hi
> Does ACS need original document after the ACS assessment is done for any further procedure. Can someone explain what is procedure once assessment is done.
> 
> Regards,
> Ak


At no stage of the process are original documents required
After assessment you submit an EOI and wait for an invite 
Once invited you submit your application for grant
Cheers


----------



## rb_rishi (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi there! I have been following this forum for a while now. This is my first post. I recently applied for skills assessment. I completed my bachelors degree in Australia and have 1 year Australian Work experience. I applied for skills assessment as Application type Skills instead of Post Australian Skills assessment.

Now I have written an email to [email protected] In your experience, do you think they will change the application type or will they give negative assessment? If they give negative, can I reapply under PAS and get Positive SA? 

Apologies for the tag but I would appreciate your views @NB 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## willschumacher (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi @NB & Everyone,

First of all, thank you for contributing in answering questions here. This is a great, active forum! I would contribute too but first I need to get my ACS assessment done.

Now, my question is, one my previous employers' company has shut down. I managed to get the reference letter from them before I left the company (with company letterhead) but their phone number, website and email address are no longer reachable since the company has shut down. Singapore's registration of companies (ACRA) also lists the company as Struck Off, so ACS would be able to see that if it checks. Thus, ACS would not be able to verify my employment to anyone in this company or email my ex-boss.

However, I have my ex-boss' mobile number and gmail. Would it be okay to put mobile number or gmail address in the reference letter? Does anyone have experience with this? Also, should he put both phone number and email or either is sufficient?



NB said:


> There are so many applicants committing frauds that genuine applicants like you also get treated with suspicion


The above post makes me think how ACS verifies an employment to determine if it is genuine. What kind of questions does ACS/DHA ask the employer? I am worried my ex-boss won't be able to answer questions about the company since the company has shut down and he is not working there any more.


Thanks for your help Guys.

Have a good weekend !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

willschumacher said:


> Hi @NB & Everyone,
> 
> First of all, thank you for contributing in answering questions here. This is a great, active forum! I would contribute too but first I need to get my ACS assessment done.
> 
> ...


ACS doesn’t do any verification beyond the scrutiny of your documents
If any further scrutiny has to be done , it’s done by DHA as they are trained to look for suspicious applications and have the resources to do physical verification of required
As long as you have not lied about your employment and have multiple evidence for each employment you should be safe
Cheers


----------



## willschumacher (Sep 25, 2021)

NB said:


> ACS doesn’t do any verification beyond the scrutiny of your documents
> If any further scrutiny has to be done , it’s done by DHA as they are trained to look for suspicious applications and have the resources to do physical verification of required
> As long as you have not lied about your employment and have multiple evidence for each employment you should be safe
> Cheers


Actually, it's also possible that your ex-boss who wrote the reference letter has quit the company when DHA calls/emails thus DHA can't reach them. What do you think would happen? Would DHA let it pass verification? Did anyone have this same experience? I think this would be quite common, especially if the work experience was years ago. 

Thanks again.


----------

